# Anyone having treatment through CRMW that wants to keep in touch



## Becca1507 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi there Ladies

Hubby and I are just about to start ICSI treatment through CRMW and wondered if anyone has / is / or is about to use the clinic and wants to share their journey with me.  I have had a look on Cycle Buddies but there seem to be so many postings I just cant get my head around it, so thought perhaps a little thread may be easier for CRMW peeps.

I am 31 and my hubby is 38.  Unfortunately I have Polycystic ovaries, my tubes are both blocked (so i've havd to have them clipped before starting treatment), I dont always ovulate, and I have endometriosis!!!!  Apart from that I think i'm healthy .

I did have a cycle of IVF about 8 years ago with a past partner which did fail and I have to admit it wasn't a nice cycle, I overstimulated, at at a count of over 40 folicles they decided to do EC on day 11 as I couldn't walk I was so bloated! 

I'm hoping this cycle will be better.  The crew at CRMW are incredible, the facilities are fantastic and i am just hoping that they will provide our miracle.

I am due to start Suprecur DR injections next Sunday and am getting nervous now!  I did buy my EMLA cream yesterday though so am all prepared - I am such a baby when it comes to needles.

Anyway,  hoping some of you would like to join me.

Love and baby dust to you all

Becca 

ps.  does anyone know how to get the pink writing at the bottom of your threads, and what a ticker is and how to get one?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Becca,

There are a few people having treatment at CRMW. The CRMW ladies are fab and give great support through treatment, join us here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264888.msg4571816#new

The pink writing is your signature - you need to add in in your forum profile. The ticker is used to countdown to milestones - I don't know how to get one sorry, I'm sure someone will be along to help soon


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Becca 

Currently going through treatment with crmw . Ec is next week . I have got Pcos and blocked tubes the same as u .

I must say they have been brilliant at the clinic . Watched me closely to make sure I haven't overstimmed which I havent so far . Been in for scans loads for monitoring during treatment . 
They have let me have scans really early so that it was ok for my dp's work .
Also they are really loads cheaper than Lwc . So glad I decided to take a chance and go there cause I wasn't sure because they were so new and didn't have any live birth rate figures and stuff , but defo made the right decision 

Hope u will find the experience there as good as mine .

As mrs t said come over to the crmw thread loads of us cycling on there . All the ladies there have really helped me through my first cycle as everything is so new and lots of them have been through it a few times before . They'll all be there to support u when ever u need it 

Good luck with if treatment xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Becca,

I'm currently having treatment at CRMW, well I'm now on my 2 week wait as I had embryo transfer 5 days ago.

Everyone at CRMW is fab and I cannot recommend them enough. From the first consultation throughout all the scans and procedures they have been brilliant and very supportive. If you want to read my diary of my experience of CRMW you can click the link in my signature.

All the best and I wish you all luck in the world for your treatment xxx


----------



## sqwelch125 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Becca,

We went to open evening last night and have booked our 1st consultation on 22nd August so hope to start Sept/Oct... this is my third cycle (1st at CRMW), always good to have cycle buddies.. no-one else understands what we go through..                LOL !!

Sqwelch x


----------



## Becca1507 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies for replying. You are definately right - unless you are gonig through IVF / ICSI, you have absolutely no idea what its like!

CRMW I agree are fantastic - we were so impressed at their open day, and have been really please at our appointments too - Amanda is so good.  I know they havne't got official successs rates yet, but they did say to date based on pregnancys, their success rates for unter 35's is 68% which is incredible

Helen 85 - I will keep everything crossed for you that EC goes ok and of course that you get the all important positive test result.  I've just noticed you have the dye put through your tubes too like me - were you awake for it?  I was the first time, and I thought I was dying!  The consultant told me it would be like mild period pain  - it was absolutely horrific - I couln't even dress myself after as everytime I stood up I was in agony, so my mum had to dress me like a child!!!!  Thats so reassuring about you not over stimulating - that was my biggest worry as last time I had treatment I ended up having so many folicies I couldn't walk - you've put my mind at rest on that.

Sqwelch - I think you've definately made the correct decision.  May see you on the 22nd, i'm there for a scan at 2.30, then am paying to have intralipids so will be there for an hour or so.

Emnige - How are you finding the 2WW. - I remember that being one of the hardest stages of my life.  I so hope you get a positive result.

Sending you all lots of babydust 

I will try to get onto the CRMW cycle link when i'm at home a have a little more time.

good luck ladies .................. lets hope the angels have 'mum to be' in their plan for us all xxxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

hi becca ,

well ec is monday  really scared if im being totally honest !!!! no i had my lap and dye when i was under so didnt feel a thing thank god . they have been really carefull to make sure i have over stimmed so im sure you wont have that problem  again with crmw .

good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Becca1507 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Helen

Just wanted to drop in to say good luck for tomorrow.  Let me know how your EC goes.  Will be keeping fingers crossed for lots of excellent quality eggs 

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks bec I will  
Last shift tonight for 12 days thank god . Really feeling it now !! Been fine all the way through but had a bit of pain today can't wait to finish it all .
Hows things with u How long till ur treatment starts  Xxx


----------

